# Anyone installed one?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It attaches to the spark plug to keep track of the hours so you can keep up on the maintenance intervals on your jetter. I ordered it through the Subaru website.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup. Installed one on my jetter. Too easy


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How much was it? Does it also do rpm?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Not me yet but I plan on it. I'm sure gear junkie will chime in, I believe he started a thread about installing a tiny tach model on his jetter. It seems like a little deal, but would make maintenance so much easier. Plus I'm sure you don't wanna bugger up yur $10,000 jetter.
See, told ya, he posted while I was typing the above


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use my tiny tach all the time with my easy start valve. I go for 2000 rpm before I close the valve. High enough throttle to close the valve without the engine shutting down. BTW, the tiny tach does hours as well.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I saw the rpm one later after the order was placed. I paid $31.95 with shipping.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy crap I gotta get one of those for my snowmobile!


----------

